# ¿es posible armar un reproductor multimedia casero?



## GreenLanternX (Jul 15, 2010)

debido al ramo de hardware me vi en la obligacion de armar circuitos y hacerlos funcionar por medio del puerto paralelo del pc, el ramo ya acabo y quiero hacer algo util con esto (ademas de que compre un protoboard y unas cuantas piezas y no quiero que sean plata perdida XD)
y algo que hace tiempo quiero armar es algo que me facilite llevar multimedia del pc a la tele, por el momento lo hago conectando el notebook, pero siempre tengo k habilitar la salida de s-video y la mayoria de las veces se ve horrible y toma mucho ajustarla, por lo que pensaba en algun aparato que pudiese conectar directamente a un disco ide, o a alguna unidad usb (disco externo, pendrive, cofre, etc)
he encontrado varios manuales con propositos similares, pero todos apuntan solo a mp3
http://electronics-diy.com/PCM2706_USB_Soundcard.php
http://www.vinculum.com/prd_vmusic1.html
http://www.techdesign.be/projects/020/020.htm
http://www.teuthis.com/html/mp3.html
http://www.pjrc.com/tech/mp3/old_player.html
http://www.ladyada.net/make/minty/hardware.html
hay algun modo de hacer uno con capacidad para video (avi, mpg,mp4, mkv, ogm, rm, etc), fotos, y musica? (se que comercialmente existe, se llama mkvplayer pero no hay en el pais, hay que comprarlo afuera, y eso eleva los costos)
piezas que tengo disponibles para reciclar sus componentes 

```
-celular sony ericson (no me acuerdo el modelo, pero la pantalla es a color)
-2 placas madre integradas (una amd y otra intel, ambas encienden pero no arrancan)
-tarjeta capturadora de tv trident (antigua, dañada en alguna parte ya que al conectarla al monitor se ve horrible)
-tarjeta de video trident de 2 mb
-tarjeta de sonido
-modem(de los antiguos por cable telefonico, y un adsl usb )
-teclado
-cables varios
-procesador pentium 1 de 133mhz
-memorias varias simm y dimm
-cables varios
-calculadoras
-varias fuentes de poder de pc
y si fuese necesario una unidad de almacenamiento para el sw base tengo un pendrive de 256 que lo tengo en desuso
```
en caso de que no me sirva nada de aqui, entonces quisiera saber que necesito par llevar a cabo este proyecto (de ser necesario algun pic, cual(es), y como lo(s) programo)

saludos

pd: favor de abstenerse los que quieran recomendar un centro multimedia basado en pc(debido a que no alcanza el presupuesto, ademas de que el proyecto tambien apunta a aprender), y reproductores dvd divx (debido a que no reproducen todo)


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 15, 2010)

Si quiere llevar a cabo ese projecto, empiece por hacer funcionar alguna de las motherboards, porque para la reproduccion multimedia, se necesita un procesador con MMX o SSE.


----------



## GreenLanternX (Jul 16, 2010)

.... ambas placas encienden pero no dan arranque ni beep de procesador


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 21, 2010)

Si puede entrar al setup del bios, entonces cargue la configuracion por defecto (tecla F6 o F7 en las bios de Ami). En el caso de que no pueda hacer lo anterior, intente conseguir en internet, la bios de la placa y vuelva a grabarsela; si no tiene el conocimiento de ¿como se hace?, consulte con un tecnico que pueda hacerlo.


----------



## GreenLanternX (Jul 21, 2010)

....las placas no funcionan, solo encienden, ambas fallaron debido a una memoria defectuosa, las mencionaba para desoldar componentes, no para usarlas integramente... ademas mencione en el primer post que la idea no es armar un centro multimedia basado en pc...


----------



## Casti (Jul 22, 2010)

Hay cajas externas para disco duro que reproducen todo tipo de archivos multimedia y ya tienen una salida de video RCA o otros similares para conectar al televisor.


----------



## GreenLanternX (Jul 23, 2010)

lo mencione arriba, el mejor viene siendo el mkvplayer, pero como dije, hay que comprarlo fuera del pais.... creo que estan disponibles en europa ¬¬


----------



## style (Ago 3, 2010)

Yo he hecho uno o dos reproductores multimedia caseros. Es muy entretenido, por no mencionar de lo gratificante que es usar un aparato que has construido tu mismo.

Recuerdo a los foreros que estamos en un foro de electronica. Estamos aqui porque nos gusta la electronica, crear circuitos, construir cosas por nosotros mismos. Y todo por la satisfaccion de hacerlo. Porque nos gusta.

Odio los que responden cosas como "Hay cajas externas para disco duro que reproducen todo tipo de archivos multimedia y ya tienen una salida de video RCA o otros similares para conectar al televisor."

Este no es vuestro foro.

volviendo al tema del reproductor casero. Existe un programa que se llama MPXPLAY, que te servira. 

Yo lo que tengo es una caja de madera con amplificador, control de volumen, ecualizador y tal, con altavoces integrados. Dentro hay tambien un Pentium 200 MHz completo, pero sin teclado ni monitor.

Cuando lo enciendo, arranca Win98 en modo MSDOS, se ejecuta el MPXPLAY, y mediante un teclado conectado al puerto de joystick que yo mismo he fabricado, controlo todas las funciones del reproductor. Se puede configurar como quieras.

Despues, al puerto serie, se puede conectar un display LCD estandar (no vale el de un celular), y ver la cancion que suena.

El mio esta pensado solo para MP3, pero con un monitor, lo puedes usar para ver DIV-X tambien.

Un saludo!!


----------



## Casti (Ago 3, 2010)

Creo que la opcion de tener un pentium entero para solo la reproduccion de musica no es muy adequado de un electronico... No creo que sea util ni por el tamaño, ni por el consumo, ni por el ruido ni por la potencia perdida tontamente cuando se pueden usar componentes especificos para esta tarea.

Aqui dejo el montaje que hizo un chico de un reproductor MP3 portatil, un gran trabajo de investigacion y desarrollo. Si lo publicais en otros lados, respetad los derechos GNU.

Esta es la Web
El link directo al Trabajo Completo y al Codigo

Gracias, y espero que sirva tanto a los novatos, como a los "electronicos de verdad"...


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 3, 2010)

mira

http://www.taringa.net/posts/offtopic/970723/Hacé-tu-propio-reproductor-mp3-casero.html


----------



## GreenLanternX (Ago 3, 2010)

nicko_2310: el contenido de ese post de taringa es simplemente una traduccion de uno de los que puse de muestra en el primer post
style: eso que armaste no es lo mismo que armar un centro multimedia basado en pc (con la excepcion de que en lugar de usar el win mediacenter estas usando el DOS del 98), pero segun lo que indicas no podria conectarlo a una Tv con rca a menos que le pusiera una tarjeta de video con dicha salida...... pd: como lo engañaste para que no se quedara en el "error: teclado no encontrado presione F1 para continuar" (LOL)
Casti: esta bastante bueno ese, pero hay 2 detalles, no entiendo el idioma, y es practicamente lo mismo que los que indique en el primer post.. aunque el album de las fotos de construccion paso a paso estan bastante buenas

saludos

edit: algo bueno que se podria hacer seria mejorar esos mp3 players  permitiendoles leer otros tipos de tarjetas y usb, y agregarle la capacidad de leer e-books (pdf, doc, odt, txt)... tal vez eso sea mas facil de hacer ya que parece que ninguno de los presentes puede ayudar con la otra peticion T_T


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 4, 2010)

Yo me he montado uno con una IGEP de ISEE, ya se que no he 'armado' más que mucho revuelo, pero montar cualquier centro de reproducción un poco presentable no es sentarse delante del Protel y tirar cuatro pistas.


----------



## style (Ago 4, 2010)

El PC no se para si no tiene teclado o VGA poniendo en la BIOS:

"Alt on: No errors" en la primera pantalla donde tambien se ajusta la hora y la fecha.


----------

